# african cichlid breeding rookie looking for help



## cichlidace15 (Apr 14, 2009)

about a year ago me and my wife bought a couple of africans and next thing i konw they started having babies and as i've learned now they are just mixed and nothing all that special i would really like to get into breeding them but want to find a certain type to do it with i will be getting pictures put up soon of what i have already. i've been trading some of the fry in with a local pet store for store credit so i'm wondering what kind of africans to have him find me to breed? any suggestions on types and or breeding methods?????


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

We need much more information. How big is/are your tank/s that you plan to breed them in?Which lake are they from or are they riverine? Do you want mouth brooders? Are you hoping to make money or credit or are you just interested in breeding? Are you looking for a challenge or do you want fish that breed like rabbits?
It all depends really. Most basic Malawis breed easy provided you have adequate shelter from predators and of course a male and a female. Victorians can be pretty aggressive but if you give them space they're generally easy breeders too. Although each rift lake does have it's hard breeders. I have kept and bred Tanganyikan cichlids for 15 yrs. and I have found them to be the most interesting, behavior wise. I also enjoy their size, shape and biotope diversity. They're also, generally, much more expensive so it pays to breed Tangnyikans depending on the species. They can be more sensitive as well so if you're just starting out maybe you should go with Labs or some of the easier mouthbrooders from lake malawi. Mouth brooding is cool to see.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

and in the future distrubuting hybrids is not prefferable.


----------



## SeanF1979 (Apr 12, 2009)

Blog brings up very good points and suggestions. I also agree hybrids are not very preferable to serious buyers. I have breed a few different fish from lake Malawi mostly from the mbuna group of african cichlids. The really easy one was Electric Yellow Labs. They breed so easy, and every store in my area has them that I decided to stop breeding them, because I can't make much money off of them and they are harder to get rid of. I have also breed(they were a little harder) Yellow tail Acei's. They aren't as easy as the yellow labs but they weren't too hard. They are also available in local stores(making them not a good choice to breed for profit). I did have my Red Zebras breeding as well but my males out numbered my one female 5 to 1. They ended up killing her and I never got the babies. The last ones I have breed are Electric Blue Ahli's. They were fairly easy, but once again available in local stores. The good thing is local stores sell them for way too much. Only problem is most buyers only want the blue males and not the brown dull females. The males take a while to show color and I don't have the tank space for them.

Another point is if you really want to get into breeding you're going to have a lot of tanks around the house. I have 7 aquariums and even I could use a couple more larger ones to be safe. I'd say if you're going to breed for profit then pick some that aren't around your area and find a way to sell them.


----------



## cichlidace15 (Apr 14, 2009)

right now i have my cichlids in a 55gl. my wife has a 30gl. with just misq. tropical fish andi also have another 55gl. and a 15gl. that aren't being put to use. i went buy the local pet store today and looked though a couplee of his books. the brst i could tell i have 4 electric yellow labs 4 or 5 blue bb's and i know they are all mouth booders. i would realy like to find a type that is a really colorfull fish and is a bit of a challange to breed i'm planning to use my other 55gl. to do this in so that way i can make sure that i don't get any more hybrids. the guy that owns the shop hear said that he would take just about any of them in trade because he likes having my bussiness. i guess know i need to just start looking for a type i like the look of there are just so many and so many different lakes to get them from. thank you for writting me back if you have any other suggestions on the differnt types or breeding please feel free i need all the knolage i can get about this because i wanna do it right.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the labs like you have are very easy to breed...and since they are more on the calm side as far as aggression goes....the male to female ratio isnt as important as compared to the more aggressive species...ie kenyi


----------



## CLUTES (Apr 9, 2009)

Something you might try when you decide what to breed is Natural Trace by API Aquarium Pharmaceuticals. I have had very good luck with this product. My wife and I call it baby juice. I have 7 species that have bred recently. If i put it in one of my tanks I dont always get the fish that I am tring to breed to do so, but I always have at least one fish with eggs within a week.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

What is natural trace *CLUTES*?


----------



## CLUTES (Apr 9, 2009)

Natural Trace Cichlid is a tank additive that recreates African rift lakes conditions. It contains naturally derived trace minerals found in the rift lake waters. It is fairly new and alot of the places I have been do not have it on the shelves yet. It is also a little expensive as you are supposed to add it to your tank weekly. I only add it when I am trying to get someone to breed.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmm....why do you think it makes them breed if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think if you provide the fish with ideal conditions (good water quality, water aggitation, substrate, rockwork or open space depending on the species, proper tankmates, good male/female ratio and proper tank size, etc.) that most cichlids, especially malawis, will breed quite readily. I just started keeping African cichlids a few years ago and I've had umpteen batches of fry from my peacocks and haps. The females seem to be holding constantly and I don't have a particularly exciting set-up. Just a well-maintained 55 gallon and a few fry/grow out tanks.


----------

